# RAD140



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello, I soon intend to start using 20mg RAD140 daily for a 12 week cycle. I don't think I should ever take steroids as I have a terrible temper, get bad acne and am very prone to depression, plus I just don't like the idea of shutting off my natural test production, so RAD140 seems like a great idea. It has hardly been mentioned on the forum, however the few times it has been mentioned has been in a positive light. Some questions:

I can either go with Alphaform Labs or Magnus Pharma - does anyone think either is a more trustworthy source than the other?

Will it affect my sex drive at all, hopefully for the better?

Will I have to complete any PCT after the cycle and will I go through a period of low testosterone depression? I am very prone to depression. If my body reacts well to RAD140 I intend to switch cycles back and fourth with HGH 1IU per day which i've found amazing for fat loss and overall feeling of well being.

Thanks


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

bump.. i've been doing a lot of research on SARMs and have come to the conclusion that perhaps RAD140 is not the best option. Because RAD140 may suppress my natural testosterone production, I am considering other avenues. I've never taken any form of steroids and don't want to risk the suppression of my natural testosterone production until i'm in my 40s when its downhill anyway.

S4 (Andarine) may be better option? From what i've read, it doesn't suppress natural test production?


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

pinting said:


> bump.. i've been doing a lot of research on SARMs and have come to the conclusion that perhaps RAD140 is not the best option. Because RAD140 may suppress my natural testosterone production, I am considering other avenues. I've never taken any form of steroids and don't want to risk the suppression of my natural testosterone production until i'm in my 40s when its downhill anyway.
> 
> S4 (Andarine) may be better option? From what i've read, it doesn't suppress natural test production?


 Cardarine or SR9009 could be a best option for you.


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

u2pride said:


> Cardarine or SR9009 could be a best option for you.


 Many thanks u2pride. I'm looking for more muscle mass building because I cycle with HGH for fat loss.. I've heard mk2966 doesn't shutdown natural testosterone at all? I'm not sure why though, as the rest of the muscle mass building SARMs do?!


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

pinting said:


> Many thanks u2pride. I'm looking for more muscle mass building because I cycle with HGH for fat loss.. I've heard mk2966 doesn't shutdown natural testosterone at all? I'm not sure why though, as the rest of the muscle mass building SARMs do?!


 Mmm no, maybe a little bit.


----------



## pinting (Jan 1, 2018)

Many thanks all. I've decided against SARMs at this point in time, going to continue with my very low HGH dose which has been excellent for fat loss and overall well being.

When I get older and the natural testosterone production which i've been so careful to protect starts dropping off i'll get on 'em! Only early 30s right now.


----------

